
Web 2.0 ... The Machine is Us/ing Us - kallena
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gmP4nk0EOE&eurl=
======
kallena
It is important that a startup understands the technology they are working
with. But, it is equally important that they understand the cultural context
of that technology. This video does a good job at addressing the
anthropologically side of web 2.0.

------
erdos2
It's about as exciting as an EDUCAUSE article. Intellectually thin.

